# Noob here, need help.



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright, hello guys, first of all i like to introduce myself, I am Teth and hope I will learn a lot in the upcoming time on this forum. 
I am a engineering designer and I am working on a project electric motorcycle.
I have researched a lot on the Electrical motors before and i came upon few motors that can be suited good for my project, I am thinking about HVH 250, the BRUSA motor and the famous AC/curtis motor. I am voting on the HVH 250. My project is about a superbike, so i would want atleast 130 mph from the bike and the motor will be liquid cooled. Do you have any suggestions about motors to get this type of speed but also preserve that around 100lb/ft torque power. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you give us more information.

Preferably desired spec. Budget and if the bike is meant to be a one-off or serie product.


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Money is not problem, so budget is quite deep. Also like i said in the post i prefer the bike to go 130+ mph and to maintain that ~100 lb/ft torque and ~100-150HP over a wide rpm range. If you have any motors for suggestion?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Anythings of the bike known? System voltage and other battery specs?

http://www.evdrive.com/products/evd-motor-controller/

EVD130LV-Rcr-90p-320-360vdc 

or the higher voltage.

These motors are quite heavy for a bike, i dont know your wieght targets.


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

no, battery will be chosen depending on the motor


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Tomdb said:


> Anythings of the bike known? System voltage and other battery specs?
> 
> http://www.evdrive.com/products/evd-motor-controller/
> 
> ...


Disclosure: I work for EVDrive (though not on commission  )

These are really good motors. The core is actually the Remy HVH250 you mentioned above, but. It has an internal oil pump and heat exchanger so you can just use a normal water based cooling loop. You can get a standard Remy housing motor for less money, but then you have to build an oil cooling loop (two oil pumps, a sump, an oil radiator or heat exchanger, etc). Anyway, it would definitely meet your power requirements.

A few things to consider though: this is a big motor. The Rinehart PM150dx doesn't get anywhere near the capabilities of the motor, which is 600A at 600V (we're working on a motorcycle conversion using the 150kW Rinehart, but that STILL doesn't utilize the motor: for that you need the PM250dz). Another thing to think about is that this motor spins up to 10,000 RPM. So you need a fair amount of gear reduction. If you don't have the budget or wherewithal to design a gear reduction, you might want to use a motor that is designed for more torque but less RPM so you can get your reduction just with the sprockets.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you converting an existing bike? If so, which one? If not, what type of drive system do you want (chain, belt, shaft)?

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. BTW i plan on using an already made gear reduction, will probably work around a gear reduction from ebay or amazon. THe chassis will be custom made, so no donor bike will be used for this. Also i plan on using a chain and if i consider the remy motor with the housing you might wanna help me with the gear reduction ratio. Also if you have another motor that will be suited good for this project youre free to suggest.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

tethadam said:


> ...THe chassis will be custom made, so no donor bike will be used for this...


Not even even accessories from a donor? like fairings, front forks, swing arm, or brakes?


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

I will use accessories from other bikes but i was just saying that the chassis will be custom made, so that the battery and the motor can fit in as i like aswell with the gear reduction and the controller/inverter. The biggest question of mine right now is what motor do i use, is the Remy too powerful and if i choose remy HVH250 wht kind of batteries do i need to use?


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

In electric vehicles, the motor is basically an extension of the transmission. The "power" comes from the batteries. So far the one goal you have mentioned it reaching 130 mph. How much torques does it take any other large street bike to hit that speed? That would be a requirement of the electrical motor. Over sizing the motor means you have some extra weight. Under sizing the motor means it is an electro/mechanical fuse (it will burn out if you ask to much of it). 

Next is decide the intended range and driving style. If you can keep the bike under 500 pounds it is possible you will only consume about 50 Wh/mile. After you determine the range, set a goal for how fast you want to accelerate. We can then work with those numbers to help you determine battery requirements (voltage, capacity, burst and continuous discharge rate, etc).


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Well... since its a sports bike i prefer it to have it ~3 sec 0-60mph acceleration, i prefer it to have 100+ lb/ft. Yes i think the motor will be under 500 pounds definitely.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I meant the entire bike's weight under 500 pounds.


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes i know, i also meant the whole weight of the bike will be under 500 pounds


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

500 pounds is achievable, but would require careful design. The Lightning bike is about 495 pounds. It uses the Remy/Rinehart combination as well. I think they are using an Enerdel battery, which is fairly good energy density and very good power density. The CALBs that so many people use for automobile conversions are too big and heavy to work, you would need about 108 40Ah cells to get the voltage/current capabilities you want and that's already 350 pounds and way too much volume.


----------



## tethadam (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright. I have looked into the enerdel batteries and they seem pretty good. I am planning to get 100 mile range from this bike on a single charge.


----------

